# Lets go catfishing!



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

LETS GO CATFISHING!
Give me a call and book a trip (850-607-6898)
Most affordable rates in the country, You will be fishing aboard one of the baddest catfish boats in the south. We dont mess around when it comes to our catfish.

For more info go to LET'S GO CAT-FISHING


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome man, website looks good. I want to see the new boat!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

bowfisher91 said:


> Awesome man, website looks good. I want to see the new boat!


Thanks. The boats awesome, definitely a dream boat for cat-fishermen like myself.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice blue cats are biting right now and so are channel cats with a few flatheads.


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

That thing is a yacht! Congrats man, hope you tear them up


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Awesome! Man I would like to book a trip after the first of the year. Great website by the way!


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

That is FLAT "head" out awesome! love the new boat. The website looks great. I will tell all my customers about you. I'm a bluewater guy but grew up doing this stuff and it is awesome!!!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm adding a few more rivers to the list of rivers we fish including the Chattahoochee river and Lake Seminole. Lots of blue cats to be had over that away.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

CatHunter, I've always enjoyed your posts and am looking forward to doing a trip sometime. Great prices!


----------



## Rhenium (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice website. I use to catch big cats on the Missouri River by Leavenworth Kansas. Whats the biggest flathead youve landed? Certain that Escambia and Yellow Rivers hold 55+ lbs.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Rhenium said:


> Nice website. I use to catch big cats on the Missouri River by Leavenworth Kansas. Whats the biggest flathead youve landed? Certain that Escambia and Yellow Rivers hold 55+ lbs.


Right around 50lbs, All the rivers in Florida have 70+lbs cats. Lots of big cats are caught in the state each year larger than the state record. Most of all the cats caught in Florida are by bush hooks or trot lines, Florida has not figured out how to catch them on Rod N Reel yet. Only a small few are using rods today for cats in Florida, thats why I'm here. After a trip or two with me I think anyone can learn to get them with R&R. Its a whole new kind of fun:thumbsup:


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

If only you could keep one of those "Trophy Flatheads" you're targeting...


----------



## Rhenium (Sep 27, 2012)

CatHunter said:


> Right around 50lbs, All the rivers in Florida have 70+lbs cats. Lots of big cats are caught in the state each year larger than the state record. Most of all the cats caught in Florida are by bush hooks or trot lines, Florida has not figured out how to catch them on Rod N Reel yet. Only a small few are using rods today for cats in Florida, thats why I'm here. After a trip or two with me I think anyone can learn to get them with R&R. Its a whole new kind of fun:thumbsup:


Im new to the area but have fished both Blackwater Bay and Escambia Bay. Have a boat but I need to repower it. I watched your video tour of Escambia River. Pretty neat stuff. Ive fished both bays from a kayak but I know I need a boat to get to those flatheads. Got some bigguns Im sure of it. As far as Im concerned the only fun way to catch them is with R&R. Trot lines take the fun out of it. What are your different baits that you use? I prefer beef liver to chicken liver. Ive had some luck with stink bait but that was on a tributary off the Missouri River. Landed a 53 lb flathead out of a creek no wider than Cold Water Creek. Thats just northern rivers though.. Always fun but the variety of fish in the rivers is lacking. Other than cats you aint got much worth the catch. Especially on a river like the Missouri.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Rhenium said:


> Im new to the area but have fished both Blackwater Bay and Escambia Bay. Have a boat but I need to repower it. I watched your video tour of Escambia River. Pretty neat stuff. Ive fished both bays from a kayak but I know I need a boat to get to those flatheads. Got some bigguns Im sure of it. As far as Im concerned the only fun way to catch them is with R&R. Trot lines take the fun out of it. What are your different baits that you use? I prefer beef liver to chicken liver. Ive had some luck with stink bait but that was on a tributary off the Missouri River. Landed a 53 lb flathead out of a creek no wider than Cold Water Creek. Thats just northern rivers though.. Always fun but the variety of fish in the rivers is lacking. Other than cats you aint got much worth the catch. Especially on a river like the Missouri.



We use live bait for the Flatheads, all sorts of baits for channel cats and large cut bait for big blues. The Missouri river is a hell of a good fishery for sure.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Lets Go Cat-fishing!
http://www.flatheadcatfishhunters.com/lets-go-catfishing


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

You got it. I'm bringing the wife for a night trip. Juneish. Will call.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

New Boat Upgrades.

6000 Lumen dual head lights 
New HDS Gen 2 Touch Sonar..
The cats have turned on.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

dont know why spam was posted under my name but sorry i deleted it


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

Catfishing is huge up in ohio where im from.. my biggest up there is a 65lb blue.. never really concidered fishing for them down here because the saltwater fishing is so good but I might have to give it a go.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Now through July all flathead trips will be $350 for 12 hours and $300 to fish until midnight. Trips cant be booked longer than a week out due to rapidly changing river conditions. Channel and blue cat trips are $300 for the whole night or day which ever you want to fish.

850-607-6898


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm in. We live near Perdido. What river is close?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

hjorgan said:


> I'm in. We live near Perdido. What river is close?


Perdido would be a fine river to catch flatheads.. I can show you how to fish it and catch some hogs..Besides its the only one not flooded next week..


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

The freezer is now loaded with fresh vacuum sealed skipjack herring ready to go to war on monster blue cats. If not blues the flathead bite is on.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I took some guys out last night for some blue catfishing. They had a great time, big fish went around 30ish no monsters but still a some decent blues.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Channel cats are hot right now


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Where do you get those skipjack herring? I saw some for sale on ebay.


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

We sell our own catfish bait as well as herring and skipjack if you guys would like some 

Our store is at 4628 Woodbine rd Pace Fl


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Are skipjack really that much better than shad? People tell me they are but on cut bait on the Mississippi River I haven't seen much of a difference.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

minkmaster said:


> Are skipjack really that much better than shad? People tell me they are but on cut bait on the Mississippi River I haven't seen much of a difference.


They may be up north, but where you're at you want beat shad for cut bait. I always fish with what they normally eat. The biggest blue I've caught was on a 2 inch shad. The catfish around the panhandle and South Alabama mostly eat little pogies, crabs, mullet and bream.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Probably a dumb question but, is there any decent spots we could get to on kayaks, the gf doesn't like the bay, but she said she would do this. I used to catfish a lot back home on Lake Eufuala
Just CPR fishing 
Thanks
Chris


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

ycanti said:


> Probably a dumb question but, is there any decent spots we could get to on kayaks, the gf doesn't like the bay, but she said she would do this. I used to catfish a lot back home on Lake Eufuala
> Just CPR fishing
> Thanks
> Chris


Lake Eufaula Alabama or Oklahoma ?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Alabama, sbarrow


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

ycanti said:


> Alabama, sbarrow


I've fished every inch of that lake when I lived over there. Tons of catfish. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

PaulandBethB said:


> We sell our own catfish bait as well as herring and skipjack if you guys would like some
> 
> Our store is at 4628 Woodbine rd Pace Fl


I get my skips for $1.25 all vacuumed sealed 4 per pack. Most average over 1lb each. Can you guys beat that price? If so, we can do a lot of business.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

minkmaster said:


> Are skipjack really that much better than shad? People tell me they are but on cut bait on the Mississippi River I haven't seen much of a difference.


 Skips-jacks blows shad out of the water for many reasons. Big baits catch big fish it’s that simple. Elephants eat peanuts but you’re more likely to draw one in with a bale of hay.

Skips jacks are also very oily in comparison to dry shad. The oils are what brings them in. If you are going to run a bunch or lines sure bait up with shad, they're much more plentiful and cheaper if you have to buy them. But if you are a big game hunter looking for the biggest of cats on rod n reel you sling skip-jacks. Flatheads even eat fresh cut skip-jacks.

People will tell you cheese and soap catches cats and they are right.. I guess it’s all about whose advice you want to take on what bait to use.

Some guys get lucky and catch 50-80lb blues every now and then on set lines and very rarely on rod n reels. Others catch them on every trip on only Rod n Reels and the guys who do use skipjacks. These are the guys I have become friends with over the years and they are the guys Im getting my advice from. They are teaching me the tricks I need to accomplish what they have mastered with monster blue cats.

I can tell you one-thing; these cats aren't caught by shad. These are the victims of skip-jacks..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJ0gbDqNEaY


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> Skips-jacks blows shad out of the water for many reasons. Big baits catch big fish its that simple. Elephants eat peanuts but your more likely to draw one in with a bale of hay.
> 
> Skips jacks are also very oil in comparison to dry shad. The oils are what brings them in. If you are going to run a bunch or lines sure bait up with shad, there much more plentiful and cheaper if you have to buy them. But if you are a big game hunter looking for the biggest of cats on rod n reel you sling skip-jacks. Flatheads even eat fresh cut skip-jacks.
> 
> ...


Up north maybe, down here no!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Ain't got no dog in this hunt but seems like the man has enuff cat fishin credentials to trust his recommendation on baits.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Me and the wife fished Alabama river the other night (Saturday)fishing for blue cats, the very lower end. We used shad that we netted on all the small rods with half cut skips on the big rods. She hung her a monster on a chunk of cut skipjack well over 1lb, we got the pig boat side when it we went nuts. It broke her 100lb leader at the side of the boat, the blue looked around 50lbs. Not a monster but a damn good cat for what I have seen around here lately. The lower end in the delta is swarming with shad. All you can net.

We also have some video of a cat we estimate to have went well over 80lbs that we hooked over here in Pensacola. The beast spooled my Abu ic3 7000 spooled with 200lb power pro braid after about a 10 minute battle. The fish actually spooled me by running up river..Hooked him on skipjack


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Here is the video of the beast we hooked.. I have caught some big fish in may day, but this thing was something I will never forget. Video link below. In the end me and sparrow have two different styles of fishing. He catches some fine cats, just like my gram-pah did for over 30 years who has caught them over 100lbs from the Alabama river. Both of them uses techniques thats works for them. Thats whats great about catfishing, whatever it is that works for you do it... On my boat we fish from the big rig, with big tackle, big reels with big baits for big cats..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvYQN3iMt_c


----------



## GATER69 (Nov 19, 2011)

I agree that if you use frozen bait skipjacks are a lot better than shad,holds up better too but cant tell alot of differace fresh! We use shad about 6 to 8 inches but always take some frozen skipjacks incase bait is hard to come by!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Just so we dont confuse people there is a difference in what kind of skipjack we are talking about.


----------



## GATER69 (Nov 19, 2011)

Tn. Tarpon!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We are still catching channel cats. Hopefully the flatheads will come off the nest real soon.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

The cats are hot right now. We have caught over 80 catfish in 3 trips. All on rod n reels


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

*The cats are still on fire*

Big cats are biting


----------



## Fishun Injun (Jun 4, 2013)

*Bait trick*

Wisdom from my Dad and my experience: Yellow Cats..aka flatheads....RARELY will hit a dead bait....that is why they are the best to eat. But, if you have decent current you can suspend a minnow/small fish using little or no lead and it will move back and forth as if swimming....same as trolling a cigar minnow in th' gulf.
Old Indian Trick....:yes:


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I have been looking for skipjack locally and online with no luck. Where do you buy yours CatHunter? I would love to try some.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

billyb said:


> I have been looking for skipjack locally and online with no luck. Where do you buy yours CatHunter? I would love to try some.



I have a guy that brings them to me from Tennessee. I buy them by the hundreds with each one over a pound.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We are still catching lots of catfish..Blues flatheads and channels. As summer ends and the colder air sets in the big cats will really start to put on their feeding bags and start flying in the boat


----------



## Northernhunter (Sep 28, 2014)

Killer photos CatHunter!! Never fished that far south but used to fish the Ohio river pretty heavy when i lived there. Got into some huge blues and shovels (flatheads) there. Used to have a lot of tournaments on the river as well. Looks like you have it dialed in for sure. Love the boat setup. Definitely some fun fishing everyone should try atleast once.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

The blue cat bite should be going into full swing here soon


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Until catfish season is done with I'm going to be running discounted day trips. $250-6 hours/ $300- 12 hours 1-3 people. 850-607-6898. Also if you need a personal guide for steves catfish ponds to learn how to catch 30-40lb catfish from his lakes I do private guides 1-5 people.. Very affordable if you just want to catch big cats without all the hassle. I provide all the bait and tackle.. 6 hour trips for $150 that includes your entry to the lakes


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We have a new website for the guide service. Check it out
http://www.catsfishing.com/


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We have a new Facebook page also that has ran up to over 2,000 likes in just a few days. Check it out and give us a like. 
https://www.facebook.com/catsfishing


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

The view count on this thread is pretty Amazing..


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Spots are filling up fast. Book your trip this month and save 25%


----------



## Bluefish Blues (Jul 13, 2014)

What is the limit on Flatheads? I used to catch them in the rivers up north on live chubs and Bluegills. I think a Flathead is one of the best eating freshwater fish a guy can get.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Bluefish Blues said:


> What is the limit on Flatheads? I used to catch them in the rivers up north on live chubs and Bluegills. I think a Flathead is one of the best eating freshwater fish a guy can get.


In Alabama you are only allowed 1 over 34 inches. We don't have any regs in Florida


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

This only applies on certain rivers in Alabama. Does not apply to yellowcats on Conecuh.


----------



## Bluefish Blues (Jul 13, 2014)

CatHunter said:


> In Alabama you are only allowed 1 over 34 inches. We don't have any regs in Florida


No limits at all? I could set 10 trot-lines with 10 hooks each and keep 50 Flatheads?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Bluefish Blues said:


> No limits at all? I could set 10 trot-lines with 10 hooks each and keep 50 Flatheads?


Nope no limit


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

In Florida you can have 25 hooks per person on the boat if you are fishing with bush hooks or trotlines. That means 25 bush hooks or 3 trotlines with 5 hooks each or any combination as long as your total hook count does not exceed 25 per person. And yes the FWC will count hooks. One guy told me the FWC made him open his tackle box and he started counting loose hooks. I don't think that would hold up in court.

Also if you are running set lines you cannot have a gamefish on the boat. I did always set my lines and then fish with a rod/reel until about midnight so I can stay with my lines. Then I found out I would be ticketed even though I was not baiting my set lines with the bream I was using on the rod/reel. Now I have to set lines then go back to the camp and get my other bait and tackle to fish with at night. It is a pain.


----------



## Bluefish Blues (Jul 13, 2014)

billyb said:


> In Florida you can have 25 hooks per person on the boat if you are fishing with bush hooks or trotlines. That means 25 bush hooks or 3 trotlines with 5 hooks each or any combination as long as your total hook count does not exceed 25 per person. And yes the FWC will count hooks. One guy told me the FWC made him open his tackle box and he started counting loose hooks. I don't think that would hold up in court.
> 
> Also if you are running set lines you cannot have a gamefish on the boat. I did always set my lines and then fish with a rod/reel until about midnight so I can stay with my lines. Then I found out I would be ticketed even though I was not baiting my set lines with the bream I was using on the rod/reel. Now I have to set lines then go back to the camp and get my other bait and tackle to fish with at night. It is a pain.


That seems like a crazy regulation that does not make sense.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

*Same Report as in Freshwater Reports*

Me and the wife rounded up a few dozen baits Saturday and headed over to the Mobile Delta today to do some work on the blue cats. We woke up at 5 am and was on the river by 7 am, unloaded and headed out. We covered nearly 54 miles of river and caught only god knows how many pounds of blue cats. We didn't get any big ones today, the wife got the biggest blue that weighed a tad over 30 pounds.

Thank god for the E-Tech. I only brought with me a half ah tank of fuel and by time we hit the dock she was on empty. Ill admit it, I was a bit worried we was going to be dead in the water.

We released all the blues except for enough to filled up a gallon sized vacuum sealed bag. By the time October gets here our freezer will be stuffed with vacuumed sealed bags of cats that we caught 1 bag, one trip at a time . All our fish over 20lbs swam away today. 

Conditions
Water temp 48.6
Clarity: Muddy
Flow. Fast
Over cast skys
Air temp Lows 48 Highs 61


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

More photos


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

*Flatheads are on the Move*

Spots are filling in quick. The End of March and April are some of the best times of the year for fast action flatheads and blue cats... 850-607-6898 or call my cell, I might be on the river. 850-208-4667

Give us a call and book your trip or pre book online at our website. www.catsfishing.com

Trips are 30% off until the end of this month


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

GREAT web sight and a bump for ya. Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

If money is an issue for you but you really want to go catfishing check out our new awesome rate I call "The Broke Deal" Its dirt cheap and affordable for all.
http://www.catsfishing.com/book-your-trip


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

*The Flathead Bite Is On*

We hit the river about 7pm and fished until 11 pm before running out of bait. Not sure how many flatheads we caught but it was a bunch..


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

You caught 15.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

CatCrusher said:


> You caught 15.


Yea, I had to call my buddy and figure it out. The bite was so fast they started to blend together.


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

damn you know how to catch a cat. Does your broke ass price go for flatfishing.might could swing that to get a few tips from you.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

simpleman said:


> damn you know how to catch a cat. Does your broke ass price go for flatfishing.might could swing that to get a few tips from you.


Yes it does


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Dont miss out on the best catfish bite of the year starting in July. Spots are filling up fast.

Book your trip
www.catsfishing.com


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Your webpage link won't load for me?

Edit: now it does, must have been my phone


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

FenderBender said:


> Your webpage link won't load for me?
> 
> Edit: now it does, must have been my phone


Pesky web services. Just refresh the page if it ever happens again


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

I will vouch for Glenn. My son and I have made two trips with him and he is the real deal on catfishing. Everyone should try his style of trip for something truly different in the fishing scene.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

The Spawn is just about over and we will be booking trips again. We will also be doing daytime trips for those interested. 
www.catsfishing.com

850-607-6898 
[email protected]


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

The Post spawn is upon us. Catfishing will be hot this month and next


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

July is here. This is hands down the best month for catfishing.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

The cat bite is on fire right now. Friday night we landed 20 cats, all flatheads besides a 27lb blue cat and a 11lb channel cat. The
bite does not get much better, every spot produced bites as soon as baits hit the bottom. What a spectacular night.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Iv been getting behind on catfish reports but there are lots of catfish biting right now.. The live wells are looking good.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

ended


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Another 200 pound catfish night all on rod and reel. The season ends in November, if you want to go the time is now. Spots are very limited, call 850-607-6898 or go to www.catsfishing.com


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Its all about the day time blue catfishing right now. Hundreds of pounds a day we are averaging


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Dang yall are slammin those things throw me a fillet my way.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Dang yall are slammin those things throw me a fillet my way.


Catfish is the name of my game. And we play it well. Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Those are some pigs!!!! Well done.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Newspapers,magazines and radio shows are always calling for the latest catfish updates from us.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Big blue cats are putting on the feed bags right now. Give me a call, lets go catch some


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boy you should be ashamed of yourself...


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Boy you should be ashamed of yourself...


Why is that? Are you ready to catch some big blues?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm always ready.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> I'm always ready.


Im pacing around the house. I keep opening up my freezer staring at mountains of skipjack. Iv got some big blues located over there, just haven't been able to get back to them.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

You better have anchors tied to em or they're gone.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> You better have anchors tied to em or they're gone.


These fish are in slack waters


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

New website 
www.cathunters.net


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> Im pacing around the house. I keep opening up my freezer staring at mountains of skipjack. Iv got some big blues located over there, just haven't been able to get back to them.


Those skipjack are gonna be freezer burned by the time the water goes down. May as well just bring them to me and I can dispose of them for ya.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Sent you a pm Glenn.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Come check out one of our Amazing flathead trips. Nobody catches them like we do.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Lots of new upgrades to the Big Rig


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

..,..


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

The rivers are still running a bit cold at 65-68 degrees so the flatheads are moving a slow right now. We still managed to get a few on last nights trip. Nothing big but not to bad.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

still a bit slow but still picking a few


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

*Let's Go Fishing-Its hott*

If you want to go fishing the time is now before we go into full spawn. We also are running Bluegill trips limiting out in just a few hours with some monsters. Last night we released a 50 pound flathead flathead.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Very nice work!!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Caught 18 flatheads last night including this 55.02 pound beast.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

The Flatheads are turning on. If you want to go now is the time


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

All to mid nights trips now only $200 for 2 anglers.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

It's almost that time again. CATFISH SEASON!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I noticed your website appears to be down, the link on the first page of this thread.

I did not realize you did charters.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

What time do you usually leave and return to the dock on these trips?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

BananaTom said:


> I noticed your website appears to be down, the link on the first page of this thread.
> 
> I did not realize you did charters.


New page www.cathunters.net


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

bigrick said:


> What time do you usually leave and return to the dock on these trips?


Generally we try for 12 hours


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

I've never been catfishing for trophy cats. I'm goons see if wife will hook me up with early birthday present. Nice rig 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaseyL (Sep 15, 2016)

You go it going on! Nice trips, I'll keep you in mind for ppl looking for some big cats!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

The rivers are coming back to life again.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, It's finally here, and we are already putting the slim on her. 
My new 2018 Sportsman 200 is my boat of choice, it has a .125 gauge hull and a 15-degree deadrise. It has a protective wrap-around windshield that stretches across the full 95" beam, and dry storage under both consoles. This boat comes standard with a massive 16" x 62" Livewell, It has dual pumps for both fill and recirculation, as well as dual drains and overflows. The rail system allows for easy attachment of rod-holders & accessories. My boat is powered by a Yamaha 200 Hp, easily pushing this boat over 55 mph and has an extra tall 25" transom that provides superior strength and performance.

On the bow, I had a NEW 36-volt ULTERRA 112 LB 72" US2/i-PILOT LINK trolling motor attached.

On the dash, you can see the massive HDS-12 Gen3
TOUCHSCREEN FISHFINDER / CHARTPLOTTER

On the stern, I've had two Power-Pole® Signature Blade Anchors installed– 10 footers

This is a next level catfishing machine here.

Photo Credit David Faison of In Focus PhotographyLLC.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Badazz sled! Congrats!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Updates-Updated the website and have some availabilities this weekend on Lake Seminole. 
www.cathunters.net


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

35,000 views, people sure do like reading about those catfish.


----------



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

CATFISH SEASON IS HERE! And we aren't messing around. This year we have caught some monsters surpassing 70 pounds with many 40-50 pound cats and countless under 30 pounds. 

Our flathead season is coming to an end. We won't be doing many trips after mid-October. The time to go is now. Text 850-208-4667 for more information. 
www.cathunters.net


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Great job! What is the season around here for flatheads?


----------

